# SKF - SkyFii Limited



## LRG (15 January 2008)

What is anyones view on this company being turned around with the new investor taking a controlling stake in this previous disaster of a company!

Does anyone think Rockstead can turn this around?

If they can get it profitable say $10M in a FY the shares should go to around $1, but I don't know what they have got to overcome just to get back to square.

The previous mgmt really made some poor decisions losing big $'s

Any thoughts??

*Admin note:* This company was previously known as FIC - First Capital Group Limited


----------



## Nigelb (31 August 2011)

*Re: RKS - RKS Consolidated*

Just got off work and checked out RKS (ticker code). They made an announcement yesterday doing an reverse acquisition of scott creek coal.  Checked ASIC name search, appeared to be a valid company. EGM notice revealed some interesting tenements - bowen basin coking coal. I haven't seen those for a while. One of my friends in IB bought carabella (CLR) at IPO at 40c, went up to almost 3 bux, now is back down to something like 1.90. my friend told me he bought 100,000 shares. Amazing $$$$. Funny how I did a search on google and this thread pop up http://www.shares.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=7898 It claims the tenements are bought from the same guy who sold tenements to carabella. 

The announcement claims they will get listed no later than 30 Nov 2011 upon resolutions been passed. I am thinking about buying some of this at IPO. Any thoughts, suggestions? Cheers


----------



## Nigelb (1 September 2011)

*Re: RKS - RKS Consolidated*

I checked this site again. http://www.shares.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=7898 There are some new posts. Marketguru (name of the blogger) claims this has something to do with high networth from macbank. Have you guys heard of this? where is this info coming from?


----------



## System (20 November 2014)

*Re: RKS - RKS Consolidated*

On November 20th, 2014, RKS Consolidated Limited (RKS) changed its name and ASX code to SkyFii Limited (SKF).


----------



## Tyler Durden (17 March 2015)

This article brought SKF to my attention:



> Shoppers' internet and social media use and shopping habits are being monitored by a retail technology company that offers free Wi-Fi in dozens of big malls.
> 
> Data services company Skyfii has secured long-term contracts to supply and manage guest Wi-Fi in more than 20 Westfield shopping centres, as well as the the up-market MLC Centre in Sydney. It had previously inked deals with other big Sydney malls including the Queen Victoria Building and the Strand Arcade, Galeries Victoria, Chifley Plaza, World Square, Market City and the Rouse Hill Town Centre in Sydney.
> 
> ...




http://www.smh.com.au/business/reta...ng-you-shop-in-westfield-20150316-1m0e3j.html

I like this idea, but would like to know more about the history of the company (not sure what RKS is/was). Time to do some research...


----------



## VSntchr (17 March 2015)

The problem I see with this companies business model is why anyone would want to connect to shopping centre wifi when 3G/4G packet data is so prevalent now. Sure you get free data by connecting to wifi, but you've got to go through the connection process only to get pounded with ads. 
I think tourists will love this, I know I love free wifi when I'm overseas...but I can't see domestic residents being big end users of this..
With that said, they are signing up some good contracts - whether they can ensure they are profitable and retain them is yet to be seen however.


----------



## Tyler Durden (17 March 2015)

VSntchr said:


> The problem I see with this companies business model is why anyone would want to connect to shopping centre wifi when 3G/4G packet data is so prevalent now. Sure you get free data by connecting to wifi, but you've got to go through the connection process only to get pounded with ads.
> I think tourists will love this, I know I love free wifi when I'm overseas...but I can't see domestic residents being big end users of this..
> With that said, they are signing up some good contracts - whether they can ensure they are profitable and retain them is yet to be seen however.




Good point, but I think for people on prepaid, they would prefer to use free wifi. When I go to cafes which offer free wifi, I always see lots of people on laptops taking advantage of it.


----------



## skc (17 March 2015)

It feels like the sample size would be so small and the benefits would surely be quite marginal?!

Total number of shoppers = X
Number of people connected to Free Wifi = 5%?
Number of people actually using the free wifi for instore comparison = 5% of the 5%?

I just can't see how they can create meaningful data analysis.

And when these offer emails start to get too personal, I know the first thing I'd do is to stop connecting to these free wifi.


----------



## Tyler Durden (19 March 2015)

The day before I posted the article, the SP was 17.5c, and today it closed at 23c. I think there is definitely good short term potential here.


----------



## greggles (20 December 2017)

SkyFii Limited announced on 14 December that they expect to be in an EBITDA positive position in the near term, with forecasted revenues for 1H FY18 to exceed $2.6 million, representing an 88% increase when compared with 1H FY17.

The news has propelled SKF from 7.2c to 12c over the last week.


----------



## greggles (16 January 2018)

greggles said:


> The news has propelled SKF from 7.2c to 12c over the last week.




More good news for SKF.

The company announced today that it has signed a Master Services Agreement (MSA) with HSBC Australia. The agreement covers the deployment of Skyfii's SaaS 'IO' platform across HSBC Australia's branch network with a three year contract term.

The chart is looking bullish.


----------



## greggles (6 May 2019)

Skyfii has surged 25% today to 20c on no news. Volume is well above average with 1.1 million shares having changed hands.

The last quarterly was released on 30 April and detailed continued growth in recurring revenue. Total operating revenue for the quarter was $2.24 million, representing a 46% increase when compared to Q3 FY2018.

A number of key contract wins were announced during the quarter including Cincinnati Bell, Somerset County Cricket Club, Home Consortium, San Francisco Museum of Modern Art, Cafaro Company, Nando's South Africa, National Library of Australia, and post quarter end, Fortius Funds Management.

Previous high of 23c is not far away now.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 April 2021)

SKF launched an $8 million placement last week at 16.5¢ a share, (at a pretty wide discount of 17.5 per cent to its last close and a 21.1 per  cent discount to the 10 day volume weighted average price). The money raised would go towards buying *CrowdVision*, which has  developed a technology to track and pull data on how people use  airports, exhibitions centres, large scale resorts and the like. 

CrowdVision posted $US3.1 million revenue in calendar year 2020 and the Skyfii deal implied a $US8 million enterprise value.

Skyfii would pay an upfront $US1 million cash consideration, with the rest paid in three months through a mixture of cash and scrip depending on   CrowdVision’s net debt and net working capital.


----------

